# ABT recipes & some instructions



## coyote

*Stuffed Jalapeno Pepper*



*And of course bacon over the top is essential.*
*If you're using a fresh meat, you'll need to poke a hole in the bottom of the pepper
with a toothpick so it won't be gooshy when it's done.*
*

Shrimp Jalapenos
1 shrimp for every pepper you're fixin' (20-30 count size)
Cream cheese
Shake some Tony's on the peeled shrimp and stuff them head first into the jalapenos. Fill up the gap at the top of the jalapeno with cream cheese. Bacon on the top of this one is mandatory. Poke a hole in the bottom of the jalapeno with a toothpick so it can drain as it cooks.
Old Stand By
1 lb. brick of Cream Cheese
1 lb. breakfast sausage
Fry up the sausage, drain good, and while it's still hot, mix in the cream cheese.
Put in a pastry sack with a hole in the bottom and squeeze it into the jalapenos.



Super Easy
Coupla links of Boudin
Remove the casing from the boudin, slice in quarters lengthwise, and stuff in the jalapenos.
If it gets easier than this, someone else is making them.
You did What?!?
1 package of Cornbread mix
1/2 cup milk
1 egg
Some Super Sharp Cheddar Cheese
Mix up the cornbread and fill the jalapenos half full. Put a long square (1/4" sq. by 1 1/2" long) of cheese in the middle. A little salsa in the cornbread mix while you're making it is kinda good too.
Breakfast Jalapenos
2 eggs
Whip up the eggs and fill the jalapenos up, or half way and put in some cheese or sausage.
Pizza Peppers
Pepperoni
Mozzarella Cheese
Tomatoes or tomato sauce
Italian seasoning
Sprinkle a little Italian seasoning in the jalapenos and fill with the ingredients any way you can get them in there. Careful, these will be kinda gushy when they're done. You can always stick a hole in the bottom of the jalapenos with a toothpick to let them drain.

Hill Country Stuffed Jalapeno
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 cup shredded cheddar cheese[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/2 cup minced shrimp or crab[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1/2 teaspoon Mrs. Dash Herb and Garlic seasoning[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 egg beaten well[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bacon[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mix all ingredients together and stuff in Pepper. Place 1/3 piece of bacon on top and secure with a tooth pick and grill[/font]









Wisconsin Peppers




4 to 5 large cloves garlic minced very fine
1 large vidalia onion minced
8 ounces queso blanco shredded
8 ounces queso fresco shredded
8 ounces cream cheese softened
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
About 30 jalapeno peppers prepped for stuffing
1 pound thin sliced honey cured bacon strips cut in half
Mix the garlic, onion, cheeses, salt and pepper. Stuff into peppers, wrap the tops of the peppers with the bacon strips and secure with a toothpick. Bake peppers until cheese is browned and bubbly and bacon is crisp. 
DeeBee's Imperial Stuffed JalapeÃ±os
1/2 cup finely chopped green pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
2 TB butter
8 ounces cooked salmon, cod, crab or tuna. (or your favorite cooked fish), flaked
1/3 - 1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 TB breadcrumbs
1 tsp. dry mustard
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 egg
1 tsp. Old Bay seasoning
1/4 tsp. baking powder

Poke a small hole in the bottom of each jalapeÃ±o. SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] green pepper and onion in butter until soft. Add all other ingredients and stuff peppers. (I use a Zip Lock-style bag and cut the corner off of it and 'pipe' the filling into the pepper). I have a 4-burner gas grill and set the Chile Grill on a two burner side that is set on Low and I turn up the other 2 burner side on med {closet to the peppers) and High (the side farthest from the peppers). It takes about 25 minutes to get the jalapeÃ±os cooked to perfection.

DeeBee's Artichoke-Garlic Stuffed JalapeÃ±os 
1/2-cup Cheddar Cheese, grated 
1/2- cup Mozzarella cheese, grated 
2 TB. grated Parmesan cheese (or Romano cheese) 
1/2-cup mayonnaise 
2 TB. minced onion 
2 oz. cream cheese 
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce 
2 cloves garlic, minced Dash of cayenne pepper 
1 (6-oz. jar) marinated artichokes, drained and finely chopped 

Poke a small hole in the bottom of each jalapeÃ±o. Mix all ingredients. Pipe into peppers and grill until done. 


*
*DRAGON FINGERS *


*24 Jalapenos (fresh)**
1 lb Owens sausage (regular)
3T Worcestershire Sauce
1 egg
Â¼ C finely shredded cheese (I usually add a little extra)
Â¼ C canned seasoned bread crumbs (I use Old London) I add a little more to take out some of the grease from the sausage.*
*


Clean out the jalapenos. Mix all other ingredients together, stuff peppers, (poke a hole in the bottom of the pepper for the grease to drain), and grill or bake @ 350Â° for about 40 minutes. 




Cajun Chicken Chile's 


1 9.75 oz can of chunk chicken breast
4 oz Cream cheese 
Cajun seasoning 
12 Jalapenos 


Finely shredded Colby & Monterey Jack Cheese.
Mix first three ingredients together in a bowl and stuff in pepper's.
Sprinkle Colby & Monterey Jack on top.
Place 1/3 strip of bacon on top, secure with a toothpick and grill!


Pineapple Popper's 


Chicken breast
Canned pineapple
Mozzarella cheese 


Slice up some chicken breast and put in bottom of pepper so grease will drain out hole. Slice some pineapple chunks and poke down next to chicken. Fill up remainder of pepper with shredded mozzarella. After putting bacon on top, sprinkle more mozzarella on bacon for added taste. Enjoy!
*


----------



## chargrilled

THANKS!!  Going to have to print that one out and try them all!!!  Not at once of course!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 points.


----------



## rivet

Thanks so much for the recipes. Planning to make my first batch of ABT's next weekend and this sure helps since there will be a bunch of different people with a bunch of different tastes.


----------



## coyote

reported spam..


----------



## monty

Thanks twice, Coyote!

First for reporting the spammer I just decimated and the second is for that super presentation on ABT's.

I have not been too active lately because of house construction and the bigger things happenng in my life. I do try to monitor the site. That ABT manifesto just caught me right on the point of my chin! Tomorrow I smoke! ABT's featured and I'll see what presents itself when I shop later!

Again...THANKS!

Cheers!


----------



## coyote

Monty,

Glad you are back..and enjoying some ABT's..see what you have been missing? hope all goes well with the construction and the bigger things in life slow down and get straight.

I like the avitar..a sea faring person are ya??

cheers..


----------



## monty

Coyote, that is the Clan Montgomery Crest.

Clan Montgomery actually originated on the coast of Normandy. When the men were all at sea a band of savages attacked the supposedly unprotected group of tribes. The tribes' women literally decimated the attackers with almost no survivors. 

After the unpleasantries of 1066 and the Norman Invasion of British soil Clan Montgomery was created. And to honor their women who so bravely, and effectively, preserved the homestead of the original tribes the crest was designed with a woman holding an anchor in one hand and the head of one of the marauding savages in the other. And thus, the Thousand Year Tradition of the Clan Montgomery has for a thousand years honored the bravery of their women at a time when they should literally been helpless. Great Gals, huh?

And also, in honor of the occassion, our clan motto in French, "Garde Bien" means watch well. As our ladies did so long ago in protecting the butts of the tribes.

Now aren't you glad you asked? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## coyote

monty

Excellent..was very interesting..I even was close. had something to do with the sea.lol.


----------



## morkdach

thanks coyote


----------



## joe sixpack

Personally, I much prefer cheddar in place of the cream cheese. Never tried them fresh stuffed, so thank you for the many recipes. I shall modify to my taste and report back.


**POINTER** 


NEVER touch anywhere near your eyes when working with jalipeno peppers.


----------



## flash

I have tried fish, chicken and shrimp..........still can't beat the Lil Smokie wrapped in Bacon. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   JMHO of course.


----------



## jocosa

Thanks for the ABT recipes... someone posted on here a long while back about a nifty little pepper holder for a grill/smoker - one that would hold the peppers upright for cooking...  anyone have that link again?


----------



## djohnson

I have had to spend several hours searching for things I have read on here. Solved this problem by making a folder in IE favorites called SMOKIN and saving lots of pages titled under what the main topic is. 

Here is the link for the chili grills
http://www.irondesert.com/

Anyone remember the thread that had the link to site for buying Pig Ornament for grill??


----------



## orng95bagdacord

mouth is watering!!


----------



## coyote

http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Gril...0-p-1-c-1.html

not sure it might be this link you were looking for.
http://shopping.yahoo.com/search;_yl...&ovstart=3&b=1


this should be the link to the pig and many other neat things..


----------

